# Bokke vs Aussies!



## Oupa (27/9/14)

Go bokke!!!!!!!!! What a game!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

Ah, so that's why it's so quiet around here, makes sense 

well done bokke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

That was one thrilling game! What a last 10 minutes!


----------



## Paulie (27/9/14)

Was great to see the old boys play well and new ones 2!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (27/9/14)

Aussies still trying to figure out what hit them in the last 10min...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

